# Ormandy & Tchaikovsky



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good morning,
I need your opinion on the Sony/RCA box of 12CD:
Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky

do you know what are the recordings: cbs or rca? Ormandy recorded the symphonies many times...









thank you


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That set is stereo RCA recordings. Quite good. The Philadelphians had a way with Tchaikovsky.


----------

